# A3-Tintenstrahldrucker mit UV-Beständiger Tinte



## Loveboat (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal nachfragen ob mir jemand einen Rat geben kann, welche Drucker ich kaufen könnte um eigene Plakate auszudrucken.
Dieser Drucker sollte A3 können und die Farbe sollte nicht so schnell verblassen, also so ne Art UV-beständiger Tinte haben.

Gibt es das und welche Geräte kommen da in Frage

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich glaube die wenigsten hier (mich eingeschlossen) werden Erfahrungen mit A3 Tintenstrahler (bzw. allgemein mit A3 Druckern) haben.

Ich würde mich aber erstmal auf den Webseiten der üblichen Hersteller (HP, Canon, Samsung etc.) umsehen was es überhaupt so auf dem Markt gibt. 
Im Idealfall geben sie auch eine UVP an bzw. bieten die Drucker im eigenen Online-Store an.
Das wäre schonmal eine gute Basis um Preise zu vergleichen (vorausgesetzt man findet andere Händler).

Ob die Tinte UV-Beständig ist, spielt eher eine geringere Rolle.
Viel wichtiger dürfte es sein ob die Patronen (selbst) nachfüllbar sind.
Zum einem um den (laufenden) Kostenfaktor so gering wie möglich zu halten und zum anderen weil man bei Nachfülltinte unabhängiger ist.

Zur UV-Beständigkeit:
Da Nachfülltinte ja günstiger ist als originale Patronen, war diese (und ist es sicherlich auch Heute noch) ein beliebtes "Angriffsziel" für Testlabore (Computer Zeitschriften).
Neben der allgemeinen Qualität der Tinte wird i.d.R. auch die UV-Beständigkeit getestet.
Allerdings sollte Dir klar sein dass UV-Beständig nicht gleich UV-Beständig ist.
Der eine Ausdruck "altert" halt schneller/langsamer als der andere.
Aber wirklich "beständige" Tinte gibt es, soweit ich weiss, nicht.

Aber wie hoch ist denn die Auflage?
Lohnt es sich überhaupt dafür einen Drucker anzuschaffen?
Alternativ würde ich mich mal nach Copy-Shops umsehen.
Der (kleine) Copy-Shop bei mir um die Ecke z.B. kann sogar bis 150cm Breite (oder waren es 120cm?) von der Rolle ausdrucken.
Somit wäre sogar ein Ausdruck in DIN 2A0 (doppelt so gross wie DIN A0) möglich. 
Für ein Plakat ausreichend. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (8. Juni 2009)

In der aktuellen c't 13/09 ist ein Vergleich mehrerer A3-Drucker. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

mfg chmee


----------

